# Bit by the Powerlifting bug



## Hero Swole (Oct 11, 2013)

Yesterday i hit 405 for 2 on squats. I was giggling like a school girl after the lift. I had a sense of satisfaction and accomplisment that building a physique never gave me. 

Anyways... Any websites, books, programs, youtube channels, lifters, routines, dos and donts that you guys reccomend for a complete newb like me? Recently ive been following mark bell channel and george leeman but thats about it.

I dont just wanna lift to build a physique. Hell i dont even care how i look. i dont go to the beach or clubs so idk whats the point. As long as im big idc if im fat or whatever. hell i got a 37 inch waist at the moment.

Pl seems like a more noble and tough sport. And its more aligned with the type of person i want to be and my personality.

P.s i know 405 squat is pathetic lol but ive been squatting for a year. juice or no juice I think its pretty darn cool.

405 squat for 2

405 deadlift for 8 (a while ago pretty sure im stronger know)

220 bench for 10 (lol i know highschool kids bench heavier than me)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2013)

You need more than youtube vids... Your lifts need to be technically sound. PL is as much about proper form as it is about being strong or explosive. If you can find a good PL gym in your area join up and just go approach the lifters there. 

Second you want to find a program to start building.  There are many. Sheiko, Cube, Westside, 5/3/1 and so on.  

Maybe one of the guys here will take you under their wing and get you set up on a program. 

Start to stock up on poptarts.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 11, 2013)

So you wanna be a PL huh? 

My advice would be: 

1. Stay out of direct sunlight

2. Let yourself go appearance wise

3. And most importantly...Gravy!...drink LOTS and LOTS of gravy

Follow these few simple rules....you'll be there in no time!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 11, 2013)

Best thing I have learned about power lifting is proper form bro. The tighter it is the less pain you gotta go through. I like the following channels on you tube 

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyFjLgx8KwCx7RXKBbnphpg ice cream fitness

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0ASolYU_Yh3yShLFQC0stg strength camp

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUXK7DchPYQRvalL-Pxt_PQ Donnie thompson

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA0Jl9uBlRJgc15XZkcz6XA Adam Driggers

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYl0C0GVHVJbUJUyJkzj5XQ Bearded Beast of Duloc

and this monster I just found DLing 855 on strength camps page check him out 

http://www.youtube.com/user/geoleeman George Leeman


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2013)

Powerlifting is awesome.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2013)

Popeye said:


> So you wanna be a PL huh?
> 
> My advice would be:
> 
> ...



I can't argue with this...

Big Worm gave the best answer I've seen when asked why he is a powerlifter... "Because I want to hang out with people that are as ugly or uglier than I am."


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can't argue with this...
> 
> Big Worm gave the best answer I've seen when asked why he is a powerlifter... "Because I want to hang out with people that are as ugly or uglier than I am."


and the beard......


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You need more than youtube vids... Your lifts need to be technically sound. PL is as much about proper form as it is about being strong or explosive. If you can find a good PL gym in your area join up and just go approach the lifters there.
> 
> Second you want to find a program to start building.  There are many. Sheiko, Cube, Westside, 5/3/1 and so on.
> 
> ...



Im thinking 5/3/1

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/wo...t-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html


----------



## JOMO (Oct 12, 2013)

405 squat for two  is roughly a 430 1RM. I train in the pl style. I'm not a powerlifter, but do enjoy the style. I've done the 5/3/1 with success and am now going to start the cube method this upcoming week.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Im thinking 5/3/1
> 
> http://www.muscleandstrength.com/wo...t-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html



5/3/1 is a good intro program. If you really want to find out if you have a nutsack and what it takes, run Sheiko for 4 weeks.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 12, 2013)

If you want hero, shoot me a pm with an email I can send the programs to. I have the 5/3/1 and the cube if your interested.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2013)

if u wanna really be a powerlifter make yourself as ugly as u can..Gonna be hard for a sweet looking boy like you


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> 5/3/1 is a good intro program. If you really want to find out if you have a nutsack and what it takes, run Sheiko for 4 weeks.



i would do 4 weeks but the 9 week cms is the only one i can understand. 
http://www.elitefts.com/sheiko/Sheikotrcomp.htm
--------------------------------
heres what i mean (DAFUQ!)
1 put (Monday)

1. A press laying 50 % 5рХ1п, 60 % 4рХ2п, 70 % 3рХ2п, 80 % 3рХ6п (37)

2. Knee-bends of 50 % 5рХ1п, 60 % 4рХ1п, 70 % 3рХ2п.80 % 3рХ5п (30)

3. A press laying 50 % 5рХ1п, 60 % 5рХ1п, 70 % 5рХ5п (35)

4. Pectoral muscles (cultivation of hands with dumbbells laying) 10рХ5п.

5. Knee-bends of 55 % 5рХ1п, 65 % 4рХ1п, 75 % 3рХ5п (24)

5. Inclinations with a bar (costing{standing}) 5рХ5п.


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 12, 2013)

so is this program legit? how dafuq did they translate it?

HE PROVISIONAL MONTHLY PLAN - 1
Week 1
Monday
Bench 50% 5 reps x 1 set, 60% 4 reps x2, 70% 3 reps x2, 75% 3 reps x5
Squat - 50% 5x1, 60% 5x2, 70% 5x5
Bench - 50% 5x1, 60% 5x1, 70% 4x4
Flies - 10x5
Good mornings - 5x5
Wednesday
Deadlift to knees - 50% 3x1, 60% 3x1, 70% 3x2, 75% 3x4
Incline Bench - 6x4
Dips - 5x5
Deadlift from pins - 55% 4x1, 65% 4x1, 75% 4x2, 85% 3x4
Lunges - 5x5
Abs - 10x3
Friday
Bench
50% 5x1, 60% 5x1, 70% 4x1, 75% 3x2, 80% 2x2, 75% 3x2, 70% 4x1, 60% 6x1, 50% 8x1
Flies - 10x5
Squat - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 3x2, 75% 3x5
Good mornings - 5x5
Week 2
Monday
Squat - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 3x2, 80% 2x5
Bench - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 2x2, 80% 3x5
Flies - 10x5
Pushups - 10x5
Front squat - 45% 3x2, 55% 3x2, 60% 2x4
Good mornings - 5x5
Wednesday
Deadlift to knees - 50% 3x1, 60% 3x1, 70% 3x2, 75% 2x4
Bench - 50% 6x1, 60% 6x2, 65% 6x4
Flies - 10x5
Deadlift from pins - 55% 4x1, 65% 4x1, 75% 4x2, 80% 4x4
Lunges - 5x5
Friday
Squat - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 3x2, 80% 2x5
Bench - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 3x2, 80% 2x2, 75% 3x1, 65% 5x1, 55% 7x1
Flies - 10x5
Squats - 50% 5x1, 60% 5x2, 70% 4x4
Good mornings - 5x5
Week 3
Monday
Squat - 55% 5x1, 65% 4x1, 75% 3x2, 85% 2x4
Bench - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 3x2, 80% 3x6
Flies - 10x5
Pushups - 10x5
Squats - 50% 3x1, 60% 3x1, 70% 3x1, 80% 3x4
Good mornings - 5x5
Wednesday
Deadlift off box - 50% 3x2, 60% 3x2, 65% 3x4
Bench - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 3x2, 80% 2x3, 85% 2x2, 80% 3x2
Flies - 10x5
Deadlift from pins - 60% 4x1, 70% 4x2, 80% 3x2, 90% 2x3
Lunges - 5x5
Friday
Squat - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 3x2, 80% 3x6
Bench - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 3x2, 80% 3x7
Flies - 10x5
Military press - 4x5
Good mornings - 5x5
Week 4
Monday
Squat - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 3x2, 80% 3x5
Bench - 55% 5x1, 65% 5x1, 75% 4x5
Flies - 10x5
Dips - 8x5
Front squats - 40% 5x2, 50% 4x2, 60% 3x3
Good mornings - 5x5
Wednesday
Bench - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 3x2, 80% 3x2, 85% 2x3
Deadlift - 50% 3x1, 60% 3x1, 70% 3x2, 80% 3x2, 85% 2x3, 80% 2x3
Bench - 50% 5x1, 60% 5x1, 70% 5x4
Flies - 10x5
Friday
Squats - 50% 5x1, 60% 4x1, 70% 3x2, 80% 3x6
Bench - 50% 6x1, 60% 5x1, 70% 4x2, 80% 3x2, 85% 2x2, 80% 3x2, 70% 4x1, 60% 6x1, 50% 8x1
Flies - 10x5
Dips - 8x5
Good mornings - 5x5
Abs 10 x 3


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 12, 2013)

If you want simple then 5/3/1 is it. Get Wendlers ebook and get the app for your phone. I have been using it for 2 years when I started my numbers were lessthan yours. And 220 x 10 isn't a bad bench. You should be able to get 300 if you have the guts to try it and warm up properly. I have learned a lot about PLing since I started. I am going to do my first meet in the spring.
Feel free to send me a pm I will try to help you any way I can.
S4L


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> i would do 4 weeks but the 9 week cms is the only one i can understand.
> http://www.elitefts.com/sheiko/Sheikotrcomp.htm
> --------------------------------
> heres what i mean (DAFUQ!)
> ...



Hero I have a spreadsheet, in fact I believe it was posted here. You enter your 1RM's and it tells you exactly what to do. Weights and sets and reps. It's very simple but brutal. 

Do you have a training partner?


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 13, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> If you want simple then 5/3/1 is it. Get Wendlers ebook and get the app for your phone. I have been using it for 2 years when I started my numbers were lessthan yours. And 220 x 10 isn't a bad bench. You should be able to get 300 if you have the guts to try it and warm up properly. I have learned a lot about PLing since I started. I am going to do my first meet in the spring.
> Feel free to send me a pm I will try to help you any way I can.
> S4L



Downloaded the app pretty easy. The help is very much apreciated. 



PillarofBalance said:


> Hero I have a spreadsheet, in fact I believe it was posted here. You enter your 1RM's and it tells you exactly what to do. Weights and sets and reps. It's very simple but brutal.
> 
> Do you have a training partner?



I had been training with losielos up until recently. I dont think hell be into powerlifting. I know a guy at the gym that hinted me that he could use a training partner. But he trains hella late.

I looked for the spreadsheet didnt find it anywhere. I found a calculator online i guess its the same thing.

http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 13, 2013)

The app is awesome. Use it for every workout. It will always tell you how many reps you need to be stronger than you were the last time. ALWAYS try to beatit by at least one rep. Run it in 3 or 4 cycles in a row. Then you should be able to skip a month and start again. Meaning that  that upper body lifts will go up 5 pounds per month and the lower body will go up 10 pounds. Just do 10 and 20 and your rep range will go from 8-10 back to 3-5 . If you are  still in the 10 to 12 rep range on week 3 then your weight is to low skip a month. Don't skip deload weeks.
I use the boring but big assistance work. I try to stay in the 50-65% area for all 5 sets. If the last set was easy then go up in weight  the next workout.
Hope this helps.
S4L


----------



## losieloos (Oct 13, 2013)

Hell no I'm not into power lifting.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Downloaded the app pretty easy. The help is very much apreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM me your email. I'll hook you up later today.

And when loosey sees how swole you get on one month he'll want to run it.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 14, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Hell no I'm not into power lifting.



why?  as long as my penis is vascular and I can pull over 500 lbs., i'm happy.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 14, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Hell no I'm not into power lifting.



To be honest loosie...Id be down with any kind of program...if he goes something like sheiko (if I had a buddy to do it with Id be on it).....that shit would be fun if you have a bro to work with...do it up mahn...what do you have to lose?.....just dont become an ugly, pasty, fat bastard


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 21, 2013)

I absolutely loved power lifting...for the 3 months I was able to, my most awesome warehouse job, rickety ass equipment and sub zero temps really screwed me up before I had the chance to take a nice big bite outta this great sport, POB and I were actually registered at the same hotel, lifting at a meet when I just couldn't handle my back/feet/ neck pain anymore and surgeries soon followed.Missed 'it' again by this much, keep at it bro!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 5, 2013)

Westside isn't a bad idea.  I have used it with tremendous success.  The cube is a simplified version of westside.


----------

